# Red Baron's aircraft profile needed...



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

For school, math, we must use ordered pairs to plot a picture or words on the graph, I was thinking of doing something, like the Red Baron's aircraft. It's between that or the words "THE RED BARON" 

I'd like to go a bit further and draw a rough picture of the plane. We need at least sixty ordered pairs, i.e. (7,-3) 

If anybody had a profile of this and could post it before Saturday (So i can work on it this weekend.) That'd be awesome!!

Many Thanks!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't have a prfile, but I have 2 pages of photos of a replica of it. The first page is here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, An Afternoon with the Silver

At the bottom of the page, there is a link to page 2. I hope it helps.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

*HUGE* help!! 

Thanks so much!

I like the Black and White photo on page 2  !


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad I could help. 8)


----------



## Altea (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello 

Try here
WINGS PALETTE - Fokker Dr.I - Germany (WWI)

or here
Fokker Dr.I

the Red Baron aircraft being the 152/17 AFAIK

It was exposed in Berlin after the war painted in full-red color.

Regards


----------



## imalko (Oct 1, 2009)

This also might interest you Harry... For most of his career Von Richthofen actually flew Albatros fighters and this is his first aircraft completely painted in red color. (Art by Mark Miller).


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Igor and Altea, thanks SO much!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

Is this of any use to you H?


----------



## Milosh (Oct 1, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> For school, math, we must use ordered pairs to plot a picture or words on the graph, I was thinking of doing something, like the Red Baron's aircraft. It's between that or the words "THE RED BARON"
> 
> I'd like to go a bit further and draw a rough picture of the plane. We need at least sixty ordered pairs, i.e. (7,-3)
> 
> ...



Did you do an internet search? In 30 seconds I found several.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

This would be a great help...but by the weekend....?
Air Power Editions


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Very great help guys! Milosh, I looked in images and found nothing, so I did try before I came here.

Wayne nice link! I mean I do have till the 14th to turn it in and Vic, *awesome* profile!


----------

